# TNARS Update



## Christopher88 (Apr 25, 2013)

TNARS has been around for a while; does anyone have any updated regarding this school? More so students who are not ordained ministers who went to TNARS? 

The North American Reformed Seminary


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 25, 2013)

We have a new President at TNARS.

From 2012 stats we currently serve 270 students in 28 countries by 57 mentors. That number has increased but I do not have the latest numbers. We have quite a backlog of students waiting to be admitted as we are in need of more faculty mentors.

Recognition/Affiliation data: Recognition and Affiliation | The North American Reformed Seminary

A new FAQ that should help prospective students: FAQ | The North American Reformed Seminary

Revised the Master's programs to include core and electives.

Have added a non-advertized D.Min. in Apologetics or Biblical Counseling.

And it is nice to see TNARS in the publications: here


----------



## crollwitz (Apr 28, 2013)

In addition to what Ask Mr Religion stated....

Current enrollment is over 300 students in over 30 different countries. Our faculty/mentors total over 65. In the short tenure I have had the privilege of being the president of TNARS, the application backlog continues to grow and more mentors are needed.

What specific questions did you have in mind?


----------



## Christopher88 (Apr 29, 2013)

I just applied.
 

I sent my Pastor an email in request for a letter of recommendation. 

I applied for the Associates level, I would prefer going to the Bachelors level. I have over 60 credits of college credit, but with an internship required am not able able to graduate with an A.S. till next May. (2014) My question is could the admin staff of TNARS go over my transcript and decide if I can be accepted at the Bachelors level?

Thanks.


----------



## crollwitz (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Chris,

I did get your online application and look forward to hearing from your Pastor.

Regarding your academic position, could you please send us official transcripts from the school you are presently attending? Our oversight board could then review it and make a determination on which program of study would work best with your academic underpinnings.

Thanks again for reaching out to us and I look forward to seeing you advance through our program - or support you in finishing your present program of study.


----------



## Christopher88 (May 7, 2013)

Thanks Chris,
I will have them sent when the final grades from this semester ends. I am in discussion with my Pastor at this time.


----------



## irresistible_grace (May 7, 2013)

I am still waiting on my "letter of recommendation" ...


----------



## irresistible_grace (May 7, 2013)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> We have a new President at TNARS.
> 
> From 2012 stats we currently serve 270 students in 28 countries by 57 mentors. That number has increased but I do not have the latest numbers. We have quite a backlog of students waiting to be admitted as we are in need of more faculty mentors.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the UPDATE!


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 7, 2013)

AMR, you said " we have added a non-advertized D.Min. in Apologetics or Biblical Counseling."

Are you at liberty to elaborate?


----------



## larryjf (May 7, 2013)

Doctor of Ministry (Biblical Counseling Concentration)
Normal D.Min. (Reformed Theology) with the following exceptions:

THE410 – Soteriology – 6 credits
Replaced by
COU410 – Manhood and Womanhood
Books:
The Young Man
The Young Lady
http://www.cbmw.org/images/onlinebooks/biblicalfoundations.pdf
Each book will have a 40 page paper with outline.

BS475 – Textual Criticism II – 3 credits
Replaced by
COU475 – Marriage Counseling
Books:
(to purchase) - Solving Marriage Problems: Biblical Solutions for Christian Counselors
Lectures:
http://worldwide-classroom.com/courses/info/co520/
Each book and lecture will have a 40 page paper with outline.

BS485 – Biblical Languages II – 6 credits
Replaced by
COU485 – Consolation
Books:
The Cure of Melancholy and Overmuch Sorrow
CONSOLATION
New Page 1
Each book will have a 40 page paper with outline.

TH470 – Summa Theologica – 3 credits
Replaced by
COU470 – Peace and Contentment
Books:
Historic Church Documents at Reformed.org
The Art of Divine Contentment
Each book will have a 40 page paper with outline.

TH465 – St. Augustine’s City of God – 6 credits
Replaced by
COU465 – Puritan Counseling Miscellanies
Books:
Thomas Boston, The Crook in the Lot
Saint Indeed or the Great Work of a Christian in Keeping the Heart in the Several Conditions of Life - Christian Classics Ethereal Library
rsbrusedreed
Each book will have a 40 page paper with outline.


----------



## larryjf (May 7, 2013)

For Apologetics it is...

Normal D.Min. with the following exceptions:

THE715 Theology III
Will be replaced with
AP660 Advanced Apologetics I

This class requires the following...

Reading #1 - Apologetics – by: Alexander Balmain Bruce...
Apologetics - Google Play

Reading #2 - The following articles...
“Presuppositional Apologetics” | The Works of John Frame and Vern Poythress
“Certainty” | The Works of John Frame and Vern Poythress
LET GOD BE TRUE
http://faculty.gordon.edu/hu/bi/Ted_Hildebrandt/NTeSources/NTArticles/GTJ-NT/Turner-Rom1-GTJ-81.pdf

Assignment for each reading: 
Write an outline
Write 40 pages interacting with the reading and giving your analysis

##############################################################################

TH860 Christ: The Way, Truth Life
Will be replaced with
AP630 Advanced Apologetics II

This class requires the following…

Lectures #1 – General Theology – Kant – by: John Frame…
http://itunes.apple.com/itunes-u/history-philosophy-christian/id378879176#ls=1
(Lectures listed #1-17)

Lectures #2 – 19th Century – Recent Reformed Theology – by: John Frame…
http://itunes.apple.com/itunes-u/history-philosophy-christian/id378879176#ls=1
(Lectures listed #18-35)

Assignment for each lecture series: 
Write an outline
Write 40 pages interacting with the lecture and giving your analysis

##############################################################################

TH710 Doctrines
Will be replaced with
AP640 Advanced Apologetics III

This class requires the following…

Lectures – Apologetics – by: Rushdoony …
Rushdoony College Text Books and Lectures - www.PocketCollege.com
(Lectures listed #1-3)

Assignment for each lecture series: 
Write an outline
Write 40 pages interacting with the lecture and giving your analysis


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 7, 2013)

I appreciate the info!


----------



## Christopher88 (May 9, 2013)

My Pastor (Lead Teaching Elder of Salem) Ben Milner has a question in regards to a letter of recommendation;he wants to know what the letter needs? What kind of recommendation letter? 

He is also discussing with me about getting an elder to mentor me from our local presbytery; the process is under way. Could I have someones direct email from the school so I can avoid having to use public space for information? 

Thanks, 
Chris


----------

